

Apple devices vulnerable to attack via bogus charger - choult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22764815

======
program

       All users are affected, as our approach
       requires neither a jailbroken device nor
       user interaction
    

According to this article a user interaction is needed. You have to attach
your phone to a third party charger in order to be infected. It will be more
interesting if they can upload a real virus which then can affect other phones
without user interaction.

